# Eternetkarte geht nur unter Livecd aber nicht nach reboot

## kmt

Hallo,

ich möchte gerade gentoo auf meinen Laptop ( Samsung R55-T5500 Monics ) installieren.

Ich habe genkernel und die LiveCD benutzt, ich benutze eine statische IP-Adresse 192.168.0.4 Mein Router ist 192.168.0.1

der Laptop hat folgende relevanten Karten:

Ethernetkarte: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX

WLan: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

Problem:

starte ich die livecd kann ich keinen Rechner in Netzwerk anpingen. Führe ich dann

<code>

ifconfig eth0 down

ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.4 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0

ifconfig eth0 up

route add default gw 192.168.0.1

</code>

oder net-setup aus, funktioniert alles. Führe ich dann chroot aus, funktionert es immernoch..

Starte ich die Installation, so kann ich nur meinen eigenen Rechner anpingen, aber keinen anderen Rechner im Netzwerk. Auch die Ausführung der drei ifconfig-Befehle bringt keinen Erfolg.

die Ausgabe von ifconfig zeigt lo und eth0

meine /etc/conf.d/net:

<code>

  config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

  routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )

</code>

meine /etc/resolve.conf:

<code>

  domain home

  nameserver 192.168.0.1

</code>

.. irgednwie nehme ich ja an, dass da irgendwie ethernet und wlan durcheinander gehen..

vielen dank schonmal,

kmt

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich würde mal,in den udev rules nachschauen. 70-persistent-net.rules Dort werden den mac Adressen die Geräte zugeordnet. Das sticht auch gf. selbst angelegte rules (war bei mir so.) .

ifconfig -aLast edited by flammenflitzer on Thu Jul 05, 2007 7:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## musv

 *kmt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> meine /etc/resolve.conf:
> 
> 

 

Das Ding heißt /etc/resolv.conf (ohne e). Aber ich geh mal davon aus, daß du nur beim Abtippen da 'n Dreckfehler eingebaut hast.

Wie hast du die resolv.conf erstellt? Soweit ich mich noch dunkel an die Installationsanleitung erinnern kann (schon lang her, ich guck jetzt auch nicht), steht da drin, daß du die resolv.conf von Deinem funktionierenden System (Live-CD) in die chroot-Umgebung reinkopieren solllst.

Also

```
cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/
```

.

----------

## kmt

die resolv.conf habe ich per Hand aus einer andere (funktionierenden) LinuxInstallation (Suse) auf einen anderen Rechner abschrieben.

70-persistent-net.rules & config -a sehen so aus:

/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules:

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:00:f0:41:01:04:67:7d", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x170c (b44)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:13:77:28:b0:07", NAME="eth1"

config -a:

eth0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-F0-41-01-04-67-7D-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          inet addr:192.168.0.4  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:11 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:396 (396.0 b)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:77:28:B0:07

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:23

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:802 (802.0 b)  TX bytes:802 (802.0 b)

ein ifconfig gibt aber nur eth0 und lo aus. sollte mir das zu denken geben? ausserdem sollte eth0 die Ethernetkarte sein.. wie kann ich dsa ándern?

----------

## holgi1789

 *kmt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> meine /etc/conf.d/net:
> ...

 

Du konfigurierst dein eth0 als 192.168.0.2 nicht .4. Blockt dein Router vielleicht die 2er Adresse?

----------

## firefly

 *holgi1789 wrote:*   

>  *kmt wrote:*   
> 
> [...]
> 
> meine /etc/conf.d/net:
> ...

 

das ist nicht der eigentliche fehler  :Wink:  sondern das die Netzwerkkarte nicht eth0 sondern eth1 ist.

kmt: kann es sein, das du im kernel "netzwerk über firewire" aktiviert hast? Denn Eth0 scheint das zu sein.

----------

## kmt

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Du konfigurierst dein eth0 als 192.168.0.2 nicht .4. 
> 
> 

 

nein, entschuldigt, das ist ein Tippfehler.. ich habe ja kein netz, daher ist das abgetippt gewesen... in der Datei stehts mit 4.

 *Quote:*   

> kmt: kann es sein, das du im kernel "netzwerk über firewire" aktiviert hast? Denn Eth0 scheint das zu sein.

 

nun ja, ich habe genkernel benutzt   :Embarassed: 

Wie kann ich denn nachschauen, ob das im Kernel so ist? Meine Idee war ja erstmal genkernel zu benutzen, da ich mein System noch nicht so genau kenne, und es dann später richtig (manuell) zu machen. Woran hast Du gesehen, dass das aktiviert  sein könnte?

----------

## c_m

 *Quote:*   

> eth0 Link encap:UNSPEC HWaddr 00-00-F0-41-01-04-67-7D-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

 

Ich vermute mal daran. Das ist nämlich keine vernünftige Ethernet MAC Adresse und encap sollte Ethernet sein und nicht UNSPEC.

Sone MAC-Adresse sollte dich immer stutzig machen. Sowas bekommste z.B. wenn ne WLAN Karte im Monitoring Mode ist.

----------

## firefly

 *c_m wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   eth0 Link encap:UNSPEC HWaddr 00-00-F0-41-01-04-67-7D-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00 
> 
> Ich vermute mal daran. Das ist nämlich keine vernünftige Ethernet MAC Adresse und encap sollte Ethernet sein und nicht UNSPEC.
> 
> Sone MAC-Adresse sollte dich immer stutzig machen. Sowas bekommste z.B. wenn ne WLAN Karte im Monitoring Mode ist.

 

oder der treiber für netzwerk über firewire aktiv ist  :Wink: 

kmt: könntest du mal die ausgabe von lsmod hier posten, eventuell ist der firewire "netzwerk" treiber als modul installiert worden.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Und die Zuordnung stimmt auch? eth0 zur mac und eth1 zur mac, so wie Du es willst?

----------

## kmt

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Und die Zuordnung stimmt auch? eth0 zur mac und eth1 zur mac, so wie Du es willst?

 

weiss nicht so genau. In einer anderen Linuxinstalation auf dem gleichen Rechner ist die 00:13:77:28:b0:07 für eth0 allerdings taucht dort die andere mac-Addresse dort gar nicht auf.

Wie bekomme ich denn die richtigen macAdressen raus, wenn ich mich nicht auf die Einträge in ifconfig verlassen kann?

Hier meine lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

rtc                    12976  0 

ntfs                   88948  1 

nvidia               4228948  0 

hci_usb                15516  0 

bluetooth              41700  1 hci_usb

yenta_socket           22412  0 

rsrc_nonstatic         13056  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            27028  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

sdhci                  17548  0 

mmc_core               20740  1 sdhci

i2c_i801               10128  0 

i2c_core               15488  2 nvidia,i2c_i801

b44                    23564  0 

mii                     7168  1 b44

pcspkr                  5888  0 

eth1394                18308  0 

snd_hda_intel          17560  0 

snd_hda_codec         127360  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                47236  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              18052  1 snd_pcm

snd                    33380  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         10248  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

intel_agp              20636  1 

agpgart                22228  2 nvidia,intel_agp

tg3                    92548  0 

e1000                  96576  0 

nfs                    94268  0 

lockd                  48264  1 nfs

sunrpc                110012  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   147820  0 

raid10                 22656  0 

raid1                  22144  0 

raid0                  10496  0 

dm_mirror              19092  0 

dm_mod                 40780  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma               10500  0 

sata_mv                17672  0 

ata_piix               14212  0 

ahci                   19332  0 

sata_qstor             10756  0 

sata_vsc                9988  0 

sata_uli                9220  0 

sata_sis                9860  0 

sata_sx4               14084  0 

sata_nv                16772  0 

sata_via               11268  0 

sata_svw                9476  0 

sata_sil24             14852  0 

sata_sil               12040  0 

sata_promise           12676  0 

libata                 70036  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   20356  0 

ohci1394               31152  0 

ieee1394               61240  3 eth1394,sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              13056  0 

usbhid                 22112  0 

ohci_hcd               19076  0 

uhci_hcd               21260  0 

usb_storage            62400  0 

ehci_hcd               26124  0 

usbcore                88456  8 hci_usb,sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd
```

----------

## c_m

probiers doch einfach aus....

stellst alles mal testweise auf eth1 um und schaust ob de nen netz bekommst. eth0 ist bei dir jedenfalls keine standard ethernet karte... es sei denn ne WLAN Karte im monitor mode...

----------

## kmt

 *c_m wrote:*   

> 
> 
> stellst alles mal testweise auf eth1 um

 

 :Very Happy: 

ok, ich habe jetzt die /etc/conf.d/net geändert zu: 

```

config_eth1=( "192.168.0.4 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth1=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )

```

und führ nach dem Start

```

ifconfig eth1 down

ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.4 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0

ifconfig eth1 up

route add default gw 192.168.0.1 
```

aus. Dann kann ich alles anpingen *freu*

Allerdings bekomme ich beim Booten folgenden Fehler:

```
Starting eth0

    Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming DHCP

    No DHCP client installed                                        [!!]

ERROR:   cannot startnetmount as net.eth0 could not start

```

ist ja irgendwie logisch. Wo steht denn das drin?

kriege ich das einfach wieder hin, wenn ich den Kernel manuell konfiguriere?

Dazu noch einen Frage: wenn ich eine Wlan und eine Eternetkarte im Rechner habe, muss ich denen die gleiche, oder explizit unterschiedlich IP-Adressen geben?

----------

## c_m

nimm das eth0 startscript ausm default runlevel ("rc-update del net.eth0") und statdessen das für eth1 mit rein ("rc-update add net.eth1 default").

2 karten im selben netz haben _nie_ die selbe ip adresse. Das würde nen Adresskonflikt geben.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich hätte nur in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules eth0 und eth1 getauscht.

----------

## kmt

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich hätte nur in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules eth0 und eth1 getauscht.

 

gute Idee, danke. Das habe ich gerade gemacht. jetzt geht Netzwerk anpingen gleich nach dem Booten auch ohne, dass ich die ifconfig eth0 * Befehle ausführen muss.    :Very Happy: 

 *c_m wrote:*   

> 2 karten im selben netz haben _nie_ die selbe ip adresse. Das würde nen Adresskonflikt geben.

 

ja ich weiss, bei unterschiedlichen Rechnern ist mir das auch klar. Aber es sind ja beide Karten in dem gleichen Laptop. Wenn ich beiden Karten unterschiedliche IPs geben, müsste ich dann nicht auch zwei Namen für den Laptop vergeben, so dass ein ping von einen anderen Rechner weiss, welche Karte er benutzen soll? Und woher weiss der Laptop bei einem ping nach aussen, welche Karte er benutzen soll? ich glaube, ich muss da noch ein bischen lesen..

kmt

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich stecke gerade nicht so in der Materie, aber gibt es nicht reservierte Adressbereiche für Lan Internet usw.? D.h. das nicht beide Karten im selben Subnet sein können?

----------

## musv

 *kmt wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *c_m wrote:*   2 karten im selben netz haben _nie_ die selbe ip adresse. Das würde nen Adresskonflikt geben. 
> 
> ja ich weiss, bei unterschiedlichen Rechnern ist mir das auch klar. Aber es sind ja beide Karten in dem gleichen Laptop. Wenn ich beiden Karten unterschiedliche IPs geben, müsste ich dann nicht auch zwei Namen für den Laptop vergeben, so dass ein ping von einen anderen Rechner weiss, welche Karte er benutzen soll? Und woher weiss der Laptop bei einem ping nach aussen, welche Karte er benutzen soll? ich glaube, ich muss da noch ein bischen lesen..

 

Per Default kennt der andere Rechner sowieso nicht den Namen Deines Laptops. Das mußt du schon auf dem anderen Rechner in die /etc/hosts eintragen. Alternativ könntest du auch einen DNS-Server aufsetzen. Aber das wären bei nur 2 Rechnern die berühmten Kanonenkugeln mit den dazugehörigen Spatzen. 

Unter Windows ist es wohl irgendwie möglich über die Network-Bridge, daß du irgendwie ein virtuelles Device zwischenschaltest und nach außen nur eine IP und nur eine virtuelle Mac hast. Genaues weiß ich da aber auch nicht drüber. Weiß nur, daß wir hier im Uni-Netz damit schon einige Probleme hatten, da zwar das Windows die virtuelle Brücken-Mäc verschickt hat, der Router/Switch aber aber die tatsächliche Mäc gefunden hat.

Und wieviel Netzverbindungen willst du denn zwischen den Rechner aufbauen? Mehr als 1 Netzwerkkarte zwischen denselben Rechnern bringt Dir nur was, wenn du [url=http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bündelung]Bonding[/url] mit den Karten veranstalten willst, um dadurch den Netzdurchsatz zu erhöhen. Allerdings lohnt das nicht wirklich. 10 MBit-Karten kann man austauschen, 100 MBit reichen für den Normalfall aus, und bei Gigabit-Karten ist das eh sinnlos, da die Festplatten nicht hinterherkommen.

Dein Rechner weiß übrigens, welche Karte er benutzen soll, da du für die Internetverbindung zwangsläufig eine Route zuordnen mußt. (Stichwort: Router, Gateway).

PS: Irgendwie verkraftet das Forum keine Umlaute in den Links.

----------

## kmt

 *musv wrote:*   

> Und wieviel Netzverbindungen willst du denn zwischen den Rechner aufbauen?

 

ja, wenn Du das so fragst, muss ich meine Grundidee nochmals überdenken. ich möchte eigentlich nur, dass beides theoretisch geht, benutzen möchte ich aber nur eins. Dann natürlich WLan wegen der Kabelei. allerdings hätte ich gern eine "Notlösung", wenn mein WLan mal nicht geht, oder wenn ich den Rechner mal woanders einstöpseln möchte, ist ja schliesslich ein Laptop ..

mt

----------

## musv

Ich glaub, in dem Fall solltest du Dich mal mit Runlevels beschäftigen.

Ich hab auf meinem Notebook 2 verschiedene Runlevels:

1. normal

2. offline

Bei normal startet der Rechner mit DHCP für die Netzwerkkarte. Bei offline belege ich die Karte mit der IP 192.168.0.1. WLAN hab ich nur als externe Karte im Cardbus. Wenn ich die Karte reinsteck, wird automatisch ein DHCP für die WLAN-Karte ausgeführt. 

In Deinem Fall könntest du je ein Runlevel für WLAN und eins für das normale LAN anlegen.

Basic-Howto:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_create_a_run_level

Auszug aus /etc/conf.d/rc

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # RC_USE_CONFIG_PROFILE allows you to have different /etc/conf.d files 
> 
> # based on your runlevel - if a conf.d file for your profile does not exist
> ...

 

Heißt im Klartext: 

Du kannst verschiedene Runlevel anlegen, die du wie im Howto beschrieben dann beim Booten auswählen kannst. Die Runlevels starten alle nach dem Boot-Runlevel. D.h. sind vergleichbar mit default. Um denselben Diensteumfang wie in  default zu bekommen, müßtest du in Deinem neuen Runlevel dieselben Links anlegen, die du auch in default hast. Für jedes Runlevel kannst du auch verschiedene Konfigurationen nutzen.

Bsp:

Du legst ein Runlevel "offline" an. 

```
mkdir /etc/runlevels/offline
```

Dann kannst du z.B. 2 verschiedene /etc/conf.d/net nutzen:

/etc/conf.d/net

/etc/conf.d/net.offline

Wenn du System im Runlevel offline startest, wird die /etc/conf.d/net.offline geladen. In allen anderen Fällen /etc/conf.d/net.

----------

